

Porsche $845,000 Hybrid Beats Prius as Hot Rods Go Green - CrunchyJams
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-09-09/porsche-845-000-hybrid-beats-prius-as-hot-rods-go-green.html

======
startupsdesigns
this is gorgeous

